
A Lightning-Fast Introduction to Deep Learning and TensorFlow 2.0 - loumal
https://builtin.com/machine-learning/introduction-deep-learning-tensorflow-20
======
n_ary
Here is an archive url

[http://archive.is/hayG4](http://archive.is/hayG4)

------
buraksarica
The link doesn't work. It says access denied with cloudflare.

~~~
dunefox
Works for me.

